# Netbook Thread



## ED101 (24. September 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren wer von euch auch ein Netbook hat.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2008)

Ich! Ich hatte auch schonmal einen Thread dazu.


----------



## ED101 (24. September 2008)

Was hast du für eins? Kann deinen Thread leider nicht finden. Ich habe mir den Asus EEE 1000H geholt und bin super zufrieden. Anbei mal noch 2 Bilder von dem Kleinen. Der Größenvergleich ist mit einem DELL D531.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. September 2008)

Ich habe ein weißes Asus eeepc900 mit 2GB RAM und Windows XP.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2008)

Ich habe den Medion Akoya der im wesentlichen dem MSI Wind entspricht.


----------



## rabit (27. September 2008)

So habn guten Zocker Pc

1 Notebook kann immer noch gewisse  anspruchsvolle Spiele in Low Modus Spielen.

Werde einen Pc fürs Wohnzimmer aufbauen so Level Media Pc mit Funkmaus und Tastatur.

Spiele mit dem Gedanken auch ein Netbook zu kaufen aber neee das wir zuviel des guten!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. September 2008)

Ich hab ein Fujitsu-Siemens Amilo PA1510.
Positiv:
- gute Verarbeitung (bis auf einige Schönheitsfehler)
- relativ leicht (ca. 2,7 kg mit Akku)
- im Idle oder beim surfen sehr leise (Lüfter springt nur alle 7-8 mins mal an)
- sehr gutes Display (spiegelt aber etwas)
- relativ flott bei Foto- und Videobearbeitung


Negativ:
- Display knarzt gelegentlich (lässt sich aber leicht beheben)
- der Lüfter gibt ständig seltsame Geräusche von sich, wenn er eine Zeit lang läuft, was aber kein Einzelfall zu sein scheint
- ziemlich schwacher Akku (ca. 2 1/2 h im Stromsparmodus)
- unter Vollast sehr laut (50 mm Lüfter mit geschätzten 2200-2400 RpM)

Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Notebook. Ich hab es mir vor einem Jahr für 699€ gekauft.
Ich benutze es vorwiegend zum Surfen oder für ab und zu mal ne Runde CSS, dafür reicht die Leistung allemal aus.


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

Ähm *hust*

Hier geht es um *Net*books 

@Topic

Ich liebäugle auch schon mit so einem kleinen. Wahrscheinlich wird es aber dennoch ein 15,4" Gerät mit einer etwas besseren Graka werden, damit ich auch ein paar weniger Anspruchsvolle/alte Spiele drauf spielen kann. Aber das steht noch in den Sternen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Ähm *hust*Hier geht es um *Net*books


Ähm *hust* das fällt mir jetzt erst auf. 
Naja denk dir nen Intel Atom rein, dann ist das ein übergroßes Netbook...


----------



## rabit (28. September 2008)

Ja dann gute Nacht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Oktober 2008)

Also ich überlege mir ein Eee 1000H zu kaufen (wahrscheinlich schwarz).
Allerdings frage ich mich ob ich noch ein Speicherupgrade und einen Ersatzakku dazu kaufen sollte. Bei der Festplatte greife ich dann lieber zu einer externen 2,5" Platte anstatt die interne auszutauschen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## gdfan (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den EeePc 1000h in weiß und bin nicht so zufrieden. Da die Leistung nicht mal für eine Präsentation mit Video ausreicht, aber sonst ist es echt klasse, z.B. zum Surfen und zum mitnehmen.
Da ich aber mehr Leistung brauche werde ich es zurückgeben und mir etwas anderes kaufen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. Oktober 2008)

Ach gdfan - gut, das du da bist.
Komm' mal ICQ on, hab ein paar Fragen an dich, den 1000H betreffend. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ach gdfan - gut, das du da bist.
> Komm' mal ICQ on, hab ein paar Fragen an dich, den 1000H betreffend.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


 
Und, fragen beantwortet?
Ich wollte mir auch ein Netbook holen und schwanke zwischen Asus eee 1000H und MSI Wind.


----------



## Robär (29. Oktober 2008)

Kann mir jemand mal die Akkulaufzeit vom Asus EEE 1000H sagen, also beim Inet surfen oder Office?


----------



## gdfan (30. Oktober 2008)

Also meiner ungefähr so 4,5h wenn er voll ist und im powersaving modus (<--- d.h. Cup wird um 400MHz runtergetaktet auff 1.2 GHz)
@andre soory das ich das nicht gelsen habe aber wenn ich sehe das du on bist können wir ja mal chatten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Oktober 2008)

4,5h unter "Last" (sprich Textverarbeitung etc., also keine Spiele ) oder im Idle?

Gruß,
André


----------



## uuodan (30. Oktober 2008)

Textverarbeitung fällt doch nicht unter Last, oder irre ich mich da? Mein 17"er von ACER hält im Officebetrieb auch knapp 2:50min. Da kommen die 4,5h doch gut hin.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Oktober 2008)

uuodan schrieb:


> Textverarbeitung fällt doch nicht unter Last, oder irre ich mich da? Mein 17"er von ACER hält im Officebetrieb auch knapp 2:50min. Da kommen die 4,5h doch gut hin.


Für einen Intel Atom fällt Textverrbeitung schon unter Last....


----------



## gdfan (30. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich normal damit arbeite. Also html und css schreiben. Excel, mal nen Bild skalieren und bischen Datein verschieben. Im idle noch 10-20 Minuten mehr.
Wenn mann damit ne DVD guckt, dannn liegt die cpu auslastung so bei 45%, dann hält er etwas länger als 4 h.
Ich sehe du bist schon wieder nicht mehr on


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2008)

Hast du mal ein Video gerendert?
So aus Spaß halt, einfach mal sehen, wie gut der Atom wirklich ist.
Mir fehlen da immer noch gute Vergleiche zu normalen CPU, z. B. einem Standard Celeron oder Pentium Dual Core, wie er in günstigen Notebooks eingebaut ist.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich ja dann versuchen, wenn das Teil morgen (oder übermorgen) bestellt wird. 
Für 399€ bei Norsk-IT (theoretisch könnte ich mir das Teil dann auch bei ATELCO in Duisburg abholen - gleicher Preis).

Gruß,
André


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2008)

*meld*
nenne ein *eee pc 1000h* mit 2gb ram mein eigen! (und ich liebe es)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2008)

Man könnte sich doch auch eine Linux Version besorgen, ist ja billiger oder gibt es doch Unterschiede zwischen den eee 1000H bzw. MSI Wind?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Oktober 2008)

Frage:
Wieso ist es bei den neuen EEE´s eigentlich so, dass die Linux Versionen eine größere Festplatte, als die Windoof Versionen haben?
Das will mir absolut nicht einleuchten...


----------



## gdfan (31. Oktober 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Kann ich ja dann versuchen, wenn das Teil morgen (oder übermorgen) bestellt wird.
> Für 399€ bei Norsk-IT (theoretisch könnte ich mir das Teil dann auch bei ATELCO in Duisburg abholen - gleicher Preis).
> 
> Gruß,
> André


Ich würde ihn bei Atelco kaufen. Da kannst du ihn 28 Tage zurückgeben, auch wenn er gebraucht ist. So kannst du ihn ausgibig testen und dann wenn er dir nicht gefällt zurüückgeben


----------



## besetzt (1. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Frage:
> Wieso ist es bei den neuen EEE´s eigentlich so, dass die Linux Versionen eine größere Festplatte, als die Windoof Versionen haben?
> Das will mir absolut nicht einleuchten...


 
Weil Windows Lizenzgebuehren kostet und Linux eben nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

... und die gesparte Kohle wir in eine größere Festplatte investiert.


----------



## Robär (1. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte sich doch auch eine Linux Version besorgen, ist ja billiger oder gibt es doch Unterschiede zwischen den eee 1000H bzw. MSI Wind?



Das ASUS soll länger ohne das Stromnetz klar kommen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ... und die gesparte Kohle wir in eine größere Festplatte investiert.


Aha ich verstehe...
Ne, ich dachte mir so, dass Windoof ja eigentlich mehr Platz auf der Festplatte braucht als Linux.
Da wäre es je sinnvoller, die Windoof Version mit mehr Speicher auszustatten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Das ASUS soll länger ohne das Stromnetz klar kommen.


 
Aber nur dann, wenn man den größeren Akku nimmt.
Für's Wind gibts den auch.
Aber 450 Tacken Asus gegen 379 Tacken Wind ist schon ein Unterschied.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (1. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber 450 Tacken Asus gegen 379 Tacken Wind ist schon ein Unterschied.


Jepp.
Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass in den Netbooks immer die selbe Technik drin steckt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Jepp.
> Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass in den Netbooks immer die selbe Technik drin steckt...


 
Eben eben, und letzendlich geht es nur um ein kleines Zweitnotebook, das man benutzt, wenn das eigentliche einfach zu fett ist.
Wenn ich beim Kumpel bin, nehme ich natürlich mein Notebook mit.
Er hat ja ne Steckdose. 
Das Netbook ist als Gag für die seltensten Fälle, z. B. wenn die Sitzung auf'm Klo doch länger dauert.


----------



## kssilke (1. November 2008)

Habe mir ein 1000H in weiss zugelegt. Macht als portables Arbeitstierchen eine ziemlich gute Figur. Und die Prozessorleistung geht völlig in Ordnung wenn man sich mal überlegt was das Ding maximal aus der Dose zieht. Für alles andere habe ich meinen Desktop.
Wers mag, kann den Atom im EeePC per Tool auch eins-fix-drei auf 2 GHz bringen.Für die benötigte Software siehe hier: http://www.cpp.in/dev/eeectl/


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2008)

oh ja schreibt mal schön all eure Erfahrungen. ich überlege noch ob ich mir nich eins von one hole.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

nichtraucher91 schrieb:


> oh ja schreibt mal schön all eure Erfahrungen. ich überlege noch ob ich mir nich eins von one hole.
> 
> lg
> nichtraucher


Jepp, ich überlge mir auch schon ob ich mir eins hol.
Zum zocken hab ich meinen Gaming Rechner, für Lans hab ich den Lan PC im Cube und mein aktueles Notebook hat nur maximal 2 1/2 h Akkulaufzeit, das ist für mich einfach zu wenig...
Das Notebook könnte ich verkaufen und dann kommt ein Netbook her, für mehr als Musik hören, surfen oder Filme anschauen soll es eh nicht taugen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

Und welchen würdest du nehmen?
Es gibt ja inzwischen eine große Auswahl.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und welchen würdest du nehmen?
> Es gibt ja inzwischen eine große Auswahl.


Das ist ja das Problem.
Ich warte lieber erstmal bis Netbooks auf AMD Basis kommen.
Denn ich habe mir geschworen nie wieder einen Intel Prozessor im Haus zu haben...


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Jepp, ich überlge mir auch schon ob ich mir eins hol.
> Zum zocken hab ich meinen Gaming Rechner, für Lans hab ich den Lan PC im Cube und mein aktueles Notebook hat nur maximal 2 1/2 h Akkulaufzeit, das ist für mich einfach zu wenig...
> Das Notebook könnte ich verkaufen und dann kommt ein Netbook her, für mehr als Musik hören, surfen oder Filme anschauen soll es eh nicht taugen...



mein reden musik hören, office und natürlich surfen. mehr können die auch nich.

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem.
> Ich warte lieber erstmal bis Netbooks auf AMD Basis kommen.
> Denn ich habe mir geschworen nie wieder einen Intel Prozessor im Haus zu haben...


 
Beim Notebook ist mir die CPU ziemlich egal. Ich will nur nicht merken, dass sie da ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

Moment, ich muss ermal das Ladegerät vom Lappi suchen.
Hab nur noch 25 mins über...


----------



## riedochs (2. November 2008)

Mein Netbook wird auf der naechsten LAN als TS und Fileserver dienen. Dafuer mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mein Netbook wird auf der naechsten LAN als TS und Fileserver dienen. Dafuer mehr als ausreichend.


 
Und dein Netbook ist ein....?


----------



## klefreak (2. November 2008)

wann kommt eigentlich ein netbook mit dem neuen VIA NANO ??
oder etwas von amd ?? --> mehr Konkurrenz am netbookprozessormarkt würde die Leistung/€ deutlich verbessern denke ich mal

lg Klemens


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> wann kommt eigentlich ein netbook mit dem neuen VIA NANO ??
> oder etwas von amd ?? --> mehr Konkurrenz am netbookprozessormarkt würde die Leistung/€ deutlich verbessern denke ich mal
> 
> lg Klemens



schau mal HIER rein

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## BeachBoy08 (2. November 2008)

Das One A460 ist genau das was ich suche!
Es hat zwar keinen AMD Prozessor aber Via geht auch in Ordnung. 
Und 120 GB sollten für meine Musiksammlung dicke ausreichen


----------



## nichtraucher91 (2. November 2008)

denn werde ich mir wahrscheinlich auch iwann mal holen wenn ich alle Projekte abgeschlossen habe.

lg
nichtraucher


----------

